# PCB County Pier 10-2 thru 10-6 report



## Dustin Pate (Oct 9, 2017)

Made it down to PCB last week and hit the pier hoping to take advantage of the October run. Overall the fishing was off for this time of year. We had a full moon and a N/NE wind that were working against us. 

There were some slot reds hanging around the first morning and we had a limit in about 10 minutes. A piece of cut hardtail was the bait of choice. All the slot fish disappeared the rest of the week. I was able to sight cast a big bull later in the week. It tipped the scale right at 20lbs. 

There was a decent king bite every morning before the sun made a full appearance. There were some spanish mixed in as well. I think it was Wednesday or Thursday that the fish went into full chew down about mid morning. Some massive spanish moved in and everyone loaded up on them. They were hitting anything that moved. There were kings mixed in as well and live baits were almost guaranteed a bite. Overall, snobbled cigs were the best bait going. If you could get a live one they were great also, but they were pretty hard to come by. X-raps got a few fish as well.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Oct 9, 2017)

Nice work!


----------



## slow motion (Oct 9, 2017)

Congrats on a good time and some nice fish.


----------



## Beagler282 (Oct 9, 2017)

Nice catch Dustin. Some good eats right there!


----------



## wildlands (Oct 9, 2017)

Nice catch and some good eating right there.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 9, 2017)

You the only man I know who can catch those fish off a dock!  I think if they don't bite, you go get some sand and shells and make you some fish!  Lol. Tell the old man to smile like he does when them woodies are rolling in


----------



## Para Bellum (Oct 10, 2017)

Dustin is the man for sure.  I'm headin to SGI this weekend with fingers crossed.


----------

